
Scary video shows Tesla bursting into flames - taytus
https://twitter.com/gma/status/1160878944398135296
======
RandomGuyDTB
[https://evcompare.io/blog/this-is-a-security-camera-video-
of...](https://evcompare.io/blog/this-is-a-security-camera-video-of-the-tesla-
model-3-crash-in-moscow-russia-on-10-08-2019/)

